# Aronov, would you recommend?



## gtamayo (Jun 21, 2011)

I've been offered an Aronov LS-960 tube amplifier with LS9600 preamp. Does anyone have reference of this equipment? I am looking to purchase my VERY FIRST tube amplifier, and initially I wanted to purchase a Jolida 302 BRC. Both are about the same price range....
Any info will be appreciated!
Giselle

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I have no personal experience with the Aronov brand, I do know that they have a reputation for great sound quality. An amp and a pre for the same price as the integrated Jolida? Sounds like a good deal.

That said, Aronov has been out of production for quite some time now, so support may be limited. 

Jolida is a great place to start your tube journey. I like that the Jolida is an integrated with outputs, you can add a subwoofer system if need be.

Do you have any way to check the tubes to ensure they are ok?


----------



## gtamayo (Jun 21, 2011)

tesseract said:


> I have no personal experience with the Aronov brand, I do know that they have a reputation for great sound quality. An amp and a pre for the same price as the integrated Jolida? Sounds like a good deal.
> 
> That said, Aronov has been out of production for quite some time now, so support may be limited.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I will have the amp and preamp to make a test on my speakers for the weekend. The dealer is a friend of mine, so I guess and hope that if he recommends these over Jolida, is because of the sound. However he mentioned that it comes with great tubes, that in any case, can be changed if he sees that they are too waisted. He says that the Aronov is about 8 years old, and has rare use, as the owner was traveling all the time.

It is important to know that Aronov is not longer producing these type of equipment.

On the other hand, I like the idea of tearing appart the box of a new item.... and Jolida has also sex-appeal. One quick question: how can I connect the subwoofer to the Jolida? When I see the back pannel drawing (in the website), I don't recognize a connection for it.... 

Giselle

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

gtamayo said:


> One quick question: how can I connect the subwoofer to the Jolida? When I see the back pannel drawing (in the website), I don't recognize a connection for it....
> 
> Giselle


I see fixed and variable outputs, you just dump the variable out into a subwoofer amplifier(s).


----------



## gtamayo (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

So, how was the Aranov gear?


----------



## gtamayo (Jun 21, 2011)

JoeESP9 said:


> So, how was the Aranov gear?


Still waiting for opportunity to have them for a test. ()

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## gtamayo (Jun 21, 2011)

And even worst, Jolida has back orders for 4weeks on the 202, and they don't have face plates for the 302.... So, no Aronov and no Jolida..... ()...
Yet everything isnready. I have already the Cambridge 640 to connect my turntable, cones/spikes..., the Oppo.... and no patience!

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## gtamayo (Jun 21, 2011)

JoeESP9 said:


> So, how was the Aranov gear?


I had the chance yesterday to make a test. WONDERFUL. Of course, I don't have much experience, but the clarity of the sound was amazing.

I decided to purchase them. Pre LS9000 and Amp all for $1,700 was an offer that I couldn't resist.

G.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I've heard Aranov gear and Jolida gear. Jolida gear is very nice and reasonably priced. IMO it's not in the same league as Aranov. I would have gone for the Aranov myself.


----------



## gtamayo (Jun 21, 2011)

JoeESP9 said:


> I've heard Aranov gear and Jolida gear. Jolida gear is very nice and reasonably priced. IMO it's not in the same league as Aranov. I would have gone for the Aranov myself.


Good to know I made a good decision!

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## gtamayo (Jun 21, 2011)

One question: my Clasia Infinity speakers are not good enough for the Aronov. What would you recommend, speakers in the range of 5,000?
Martin Logan (Vantage), PSB synchrony one, Revel, or Magnapan? I always had box speakers, never got any electrostatic speaker, altjough i've hear some...

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Each brand you listed is very good. Which speakers are going to be a highly personal choice. Are you able to seek out these brands and have a listen, or better yet, an in home audition?

You might consider internet direct brands, you can find incredible performance values.


----------



## gtamayo (Jun 21, 2011)

Unfortunately no, there is no chance. I will have to go blind (deaf!) on this. There is one store that has Magnepan, although I don't know if these are the ones I was looking for (1.7). Martin Longans, the distributor is a friend of mine, but I don't think he has in stock the Vantage. Revel, well no, they have a representative here, but I don't think he has in stock (and probably he will try to sell Avant Garde, which are WONDERFUL, but beyond my budget). PSB even less, it is unknown in Costa Rica. I can purchase them through internet (audio advisor). I have bookshelves and they perform wonderful. There is also no Bowers & Wilkins' distributor.

So basically, I am stuck. I usually read a lot of reviews and try to decide. My main concern, as I posted, is that I don't really have experience in electrostatic versus boxes. Perhaps should I post a new thread on this question and see what everyone has to say?

Giselle

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I didn't realize you were in South America. Yes, a new thread in the Home Audio Speakers will get you more responses.

Allow me to put a bug in your ear. AudioKinesis loudspeakers are designed by a gentleman that loves and sells some of the finest planar speakers ever, SoundLAB. The properties that planar speakers have helped to guide the design of the AK box speakers, as did the teachings of Dr. Earl Geddes. These speakers use constant directivity waveguides, are very sensitive and a great match with tubed gear. 

I hope to have a pair of Duke's speakers myself, one day.


----------

